# Primobolan enth question



## evolutionmoto (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey guys and gals I have a question regarding primo enth. I have quite a few cycles under my belt but this is the first with primobolan. That said I have had great luck with just about every basic testosterone there is... Prop, cyp, enth, and SUSTANON have all been really good for me ran up to 800mg per week with very few sides. Even Decca has been OK for me although it does agrivate my acne and eventually cause a bit of the Decca dick if I run to long. The only one I've ever had problems with was Equipoise. Equipoise caused me to go into quite a depression . Luckily after discontinued use the side effects subsided but it took months for my mood to return to normal.

Now for this cycle. This is my first time with primo. I'm am running 300mg per week injected 100mg Monday, Wednesday, and Friday along with 100mg test prop. I have ran test prop in the past and found it to be quite good with very few sides especially on the mood front. This cycle though I am feeling moody, irritable, slightly depressed, and very aggressive. I have read that primo is one of the most counter fitted steroids around and its not uncommon to be switched with equipoise or TRENBOLONE. As for the cycle its self I am 4 weeks in and water retention has been almost 0. Strength is also really really good. Sexual function is way up and joints feel good.

My question is do any of you with primo experience have problems with mood while on it? Or does it sound more like I may have a substituted compound that's more likely TRENBOLONE or equipoise?

Sorry for the long winded post and if I forgot any pertinent info feel free to ask. Thanks for any help.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

